# Whats my Boss 9.2 DXT stainless worth?



## DuramaxPowered (Sep 29, 2005)

Looking for thoughts on what my Boss 9.2 DXT Stainless plow is worth. I have a local friend who wants to buy it from me. I bought it new and it is almost new condition. Not corroded or abused. It has a new cutting edge installed, the rubber snow flap. It would be for the complete package. Mount, wiring, handheld controller. I bought it new the 2nd year they came out. What are your thoughts on price? Thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

How much did you buy it for and how good a friend..?


----------



## DuramaxPowered (Sep 29, 2005)

Hes a 2nd cousin. Im wondering the current market value is what im asking. Or approximate value. Something i can start at thats fair for both?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Im in Canada and have the same plow , I bought it last year for $9500cdn, 
I dont know what your US pricing is like, but with availability now I would think $8.5k for a used blade is reasonable and fair.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I assume no LED's being second year? Complete probably $7500 the way things are right now... Could push for a little more possibly, but seems to be what they're selling for used $6-7500...


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

I bought a 2020 stainless 9.2 dxt demo in august complete with everything for $6800. If that gives you any reference.


----------



## DuramaxPowered (Sep 29, 2005)

Correct no leds.


----------



## jtc1227 (Sep 16, 2014)

There's a guy local to me selling pretty much the exact plow you're describing. 9'2" stainless dxt, no LEDs. Just plow he's asking $5900. It's been for sale for about 6 weeks if that tells you anything. I would say yours is worth $5500-6000 for the total package.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)




----------

